# Killing evergreen trees



## rjmoses

Got a pasture that is being overrun by evergreen trees. Mowing works on parts, but there are sections that I can hardly walk across that has a lot of evergreens on it. Also, they are getting into the fence lines and making it harder to maintain the fences.

Tried spraying with triclopyr. It hurts them but doesn't do the job very well.

I'm looking for something stronger. I was reading that nitrogen fertilizer can do the job.

Anybody have any suggestions. (Dupont has take Imprelis off the market).

Ralph


----------



## Vol

Are they pine or cedar Ralph?

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses

Vol said:


> Are they pine or cedar Ralph?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Cedar.


----------



## slowzuki

Triclopyr is used in christmas tree plantations to eliminate broadleaves that compete with evergreens so it definitely won't work.

We use mowing with bushhog and loader to push over the big ones but lots of folks use those toothed things that clamp on the bucket cutting edge, you just drive along and uproot them, the teeth wedge the trunk so they don't slip under the bucket.

Regular round up works on them too I believe, not sure of the rate. The blueberry guys just burn them with tractor towed diesel torches.


----------



## mlappin

Act like you want them there and can't wait for em to get big, they'll die for sure.

I imagine a big enough dose of roundup might get em, but I also use it mixed weak under our pine trees to kill the grass and any weeds and haven't really hurt any trees yet, of course I'm also doing it on the pines that are too big to get under with the ZTR.


----------



## rjmoses

mlappin said:


> Act like you want them there and can't wait for em to get big, they'll die for sure.
> 
> I imagine a big enough dose of roundup might get em,......


That's it! I'll start a Xmas tree farm and they'll die with a year!

Don't want to use roundup--I don't want to kill the pasture grasses and when I've used RU under a fence line, I usually end up with an erosion rut.

Ralph


----------



## Nitram

Not the answer your wanting but.... Few yrs back had hundreds spring up from nowhere. So a day after soaking rain took my razor sharp sharp shooter and took them out just below ground level. Kick that shovel in the soil enough to cut the root and pull the sapling out leaving the dirt mostly undisturbed. They did not grow back. I use this method on thistles...the bad kind. Its more work but very effective


----------



## endrow

SPIKE 20P


----------



## Vol

rjmoses said:


> Cedar.


I use Crossbow on Cedar with good results...the whole canopy must be sprayed....not just one side.

Regards, Mike


----------



## IHCman

I'd try Tordon (picloram). It is a restricted use herbicide. I use it on Chinese elm trees here that spread like wildfire. Tordon by itself will kill certain trees whether its sprayed on them or if it goes through the ground and into the roots. On harder to kill trees like Chinese elm I like to mix 24D amine in with it. If I'm spraying with booms with the big sprayer I'll usually do 1 quart of 24D and 1 pint of Tordon per acre. I have done 1 pint of each per acre and it has worked. With an atv sprayer I ususally just wet the whole tree down to kill it.

I wonder if Chapparal would work on those cedars. I recently used some chapparal mixed with tordon and 24D on some Silver berry brush and what we call buck brush here. Really browned it up.


----------



## Bonfire

Search for a tree saw that's mounted either skid steer or 3 pt. Saw blade mounted on a boom/arm that you lower to ground level and cut the tree off at or just below ground level.


----------



## CRE10

My kitten purrs like crazy when she gets to eat trees  meow


----------



## deadmoose

My evergreens in pasrue are almost dead. Cows have all but killed them. As high as they reach there is no foliage.


----------



## deadmoose

Eventually I will eat the trees as beef. Mmmm. Beef.


----------



## mlappin

CRE10 said:


> My kitten purrs like crazy when she gets to eat trees  meow


Come my way, I'll donate all the rocks you need since I didn't see a single ding on any of those blades.


----------



## mlappin

endrow said:


> SPIKE 20P


Would most definitely kill the trees, and all the grass as well for years wouldn't it?

We use a generic version of spike on the railroad bed to keep the brush and grass from taking over.


----------



## CRE10

mlappin said:


> Come my way, I'll donate all the rocks you need since I didn't see a single ding on any of those blades.


Surprisingly those carbide teeth on my saw last a long time. I've cut a ton with those but I don't abuse my toys so they all still look nice.


----------



## CRE10

What about Crossbow? It's been hell on locust trees for me.


----------



## ontario hay man

Just go out with a chainsaw and nip them at the ground. That would be the best to avoid spraying.


----------

